# samba.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/sbin/samba:

## Tinitus

Hallo,

mit dem neuesten samba Update bekomme ich diese Meldung:

```
samba.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/sbin/samba: No such file or directory
```

Was läuft da falsch?

----------

## Tinitus

Der Dienstname hat sich geändert. Siehe hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573976

----------

